# Best Guide on Livingston



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Went out with Loy today and had a great time. Even with the bad weather we still hammered the white bass . Thanks for a great trip. 







y









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep Loy is the man! Glad you got on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Thats cool to just be one on one also


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for coming out on The Mighty Red-Fin.
I had a good time fishing with y'all.
Looks like we got it done just in time it's been raining ever since.



You never know unless you go


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

looks like they were regurgitating shad on the cleaning table. I bet they were hitting the slabs good!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Why are they all red? Embarrassed?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

can't go wrong with Loy, and yes from the way the lake looked when i got here today, i'd agree with Loy. y'all must have timed it just right.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Michael at Lake Livingston Adventures.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Watersoul said:


> Michael at Lake Livingston Adventures.


He is a good guide as well. Have you fished with both guides? Even one? If not then your input is not valid.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> He is a good guide as well. Have you fished with both guides? Even one? If not then your input is not valid.


Yes I have.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Watersoul said:


> Yes I have.


Well good, but why jump into this thread with your unwanted opinion?


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Because of the thread title. If someone is going to give their opinion on the best guide then I am going to voice my opinion. I have been using the lake livingston guide service for the past few years. I have fished solo, taken friends and business partners probably about 12 times with multiple guides. I am not trying to ruffle your feathers or upset you. Loyd's good


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I have fished with Both and they both Rock. I have also Fishing next to Jeff and I can also say that he too does a outstanding job they all three are grate guides


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Watersoul said:


> Because of the thread title. If someone is going to give their opinion on the best guide then I am going to voice my opinion.


How about starting your own, "Best Livingston Guide", thread then. I think this thread was intended for Loy.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Gator gar said:


> How about starting your own, "Best Livingston Guide", thread then. I think this thread was intended for Loy.


I understand your point, but don't want to do that because I don't want to take from the other guides that I have fished with. The guides on this forum do a good job of patting themselves on the back about their great days fishing. They are all better fisherman then I, that's why I use them. But on the other hand stating that one is the best puts more Internet searchers in his corner and takes from others. Maybe this irritated me differently because I am a business owner. It's like saying Obamah is the best president the USA has ever had.

PS. I am a conservitave republican. NRA Supporter


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gator gar said:


> How about starting your own, "Best Livingston Guide", thread then. I think this thread was intended for Loy.


Yeah, obvious hijack there hwell:
There's several good guides on LL, Loy probably having more time on this water than all put together. No sense in trying to creating a guide war over one opinion. Just sayin...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The original post was about how excited someone was that hired Loy to take them fishing. Loy has amazing fish catching abilities and this person had a good trip. There are a lot of good guides on the lake but why hi jack someones thread that hired a guide and had a good time. Show some respect for this person and start your own thread if you want to talk about other guides. It is hard to believe that someone was excited about a trip and someone has to come along with this kind of BS. We have the right to title our threads as we see fit and not for some wanna be to come along and hi jack the thread because of the title.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Well said Mattsfihhin couldn't have said it better myself, I remember last year how fun and exciting and educational it was when I went out with Loy last year and believe he is one of the most experienced guides on the lake bar none it's not a competition,it's a compliment!!!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh yeah buy the weigh great job Loy & Kevbow nice haul today


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That is correct Matt and I would like to apologize. I too agree it should of been about the trip. Congratulations on the trip you all did a good job. I am sorry for jumping in like I did.I misunderstood the thread. All ways Good times with Loy. Good job Kenbow.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The fish are red because of being on ice plus there are some yellow bass beside the 50 white bass that give it a brassy tint, and there are shad because i always catch a net fill and ice em, just in case.
So they get dumped out with the day's catch on the table.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

one day I will be able to go out with the guides...but until I do ...my vote goes out to tony from the three stooges... why,,, because he has showed me some really cool stuff ,,, thank you for that by tha way.. and my other vote goes out to mr duck tracker ,,,, for them awesome lures ..... again , big thanks ..... I will say this .... I have talked to all 3 guides that were spoke of and they all have given me some help be it over the phone or out on the water ,,, so a big high 5 to all ,,,


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Man I just got enough service to read all the comments. Never was intended to be a pis$ing match . I consider Loy the best and also a friend. Thanks to those that posted supportive comments.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> The original post was about how excited someone was that hired Loy to take them fishing. Loy has amazing fish catching abilities and this person had a good trip. There are a lot of good guides on the lake but why hi jack someones thread that hired a guide and had a good time. Show some respect for this person and start your own thread if you want to talk about other guides. It is hard to believe that someone was excited about a trip and someone has to come along with this kind of BS. We have the right to title our threads as we see fit and not for some wanna be to come along and hi jack the thread because of the title.


Bullseye Matt!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Watersoul, if you want to play that game, go on down to the Jungle and jump right in.

You wrote this: _"I understand your point, but don't want to do that because I don't want to take from the other guides that I have fished with." _You didn't accomplish your stated desire, did you?

Mom always told me "If you can't say something good about someone, don't say anything at all." I think the OP's point was that he had fun, caught fish, and decided to write about it. I don't remember anything about a poll on HIS thread. I will use opinion here and mention that KevBow _possibly_ started HIS thread as a way to tip his guide because he had so much fun. Who knows?

What is known though, is that the spirit or point of the OP's thread was hijacked.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow this thread went off course since my last visit. Well stated Matt and WBF. Loy is about as humble as they get. If I had his skills...man. You guys would never hear the end of it. Dude's super talented, super nice and a beast on all fish. Salt or fresh. Class act to boot.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Banking, Matt and WBF well said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The thread heading did not start off as Who is?? But never the less I have fished with Loy and he is a class act. Glad yall had a great day. But at the end of the day all of the guides here are very knowledgeable and don't hesitate to help. And I plan to fish with all of them eventually to gain more experience with different techniques. Not that I need any!!


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Watersoul, if you want to play that game, go on down to the Jungle and jump right in.
> 
> You wrote this: _"I understand your point, but don't want to do that because I don't want to take from the other guides that I have fished with." _You didn't accomplish your stated desire, did you?
> 
> ...


Michael - Lake Livingston Adventures. It's amazing how yall get your little panties in a wad.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Man you sure to ride michaels D don't you


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

KevBow said:


> Man you sure to ride michaels D don't you


Not sure what that means, but I can only assume it is a game you and you uncle play.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Watersoul said:


> Not sure what that means, but I can only assume it is a game you and you uncle play.


You are making friends around here quick huh?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

By the way Kev I forgot to say congrats on the good day of catching. I apologize for the inconsiderate and stupid individual that is trying to make your post an agenda to push another guide. Some people just don't get it. We all know there are some really good guides on the lake but this thread is about you catching fish with Loy and should stay that way. I hope this is not the future where we get on other post and talk about guides. A person pays good money to hire a guide and should be able to throw a plug there way.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Watersoul said:


> Not sure what that means, but I can only assume it is a game you and you uncle play.


There are lots that play these games over on the Salt Water boards and seem to enjoy it. Which is a big reason I quit posting over there.

Please consider spending your time there.

There is seldom this type of posting here in the freshwater boards and I hope it stays that way. This seems to be the last board you can post pics and reports on and not get some JR game warden or croaker hater blasting you.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

know its early,but I'm getting a beer,you kids are getting on my nerves and I'd ventures to guess,embarrasing the guides ya'll are speaking of,gotta get the popcorn out of the microwave now,come on guys,really.:headknock.all those those guys are good,i say that coming from the era of some of the old and gone ones randy dearman,austin,etc.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Matt, ya some people just don't get it. Then he says that everyone had their panties in a wad. Lol I think we all know who's wearing the panties. You are doing yourself proud watersoul. Now go be a big girl and leave things alone


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> The original post was about how excited someone was that hired Loy to take them fishing. Loy has amazing fish catching abilities and this person had a good trip. There are a lot of good guides on the lake but why hi jack someones thread that hired a guide and had a good time. Show some respect for this person and start your own thread if you want to talk about other guides. It is hard to believe that someone was excited about a trip and someone has to come along with this kind of BS. We have the right to title our threads as we see fit and not for some wanna be to come along and hi jack the thread because of the title.


Nice job Matt!

Congrats Kevbow & Loy! Nice to see y'all get on them. I wish the rain would stop so I can pull out my boat! I am in Colorado on a business trip and if it makes anybody feel better it has been raining here all week!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

pYr8 said:


> Yeah, obvious hijack there hwell:
> There's several good guides on LL, Loy probably having more time on this water than all put together. No sense in trying to creating a guide war over one opinion. Just sayin...


 I've often wondered how many guides would have popped up on Lake Livingston, if it wasn't for Shadslinger and his fishing reports back in the day. He and no one else that I can remember, since I met him in 2007 has brought the attention to the White bass and Stripers on lake Livingston. Seems like the majority all fell in line after him and owe him a little respect for the living they're making now, by being successful guides on this Lake, catching the fish, that he brought attention to. This is just my opinion of course, but Loy has been around a long time. Can't forget Sunbeam either, but he was more of a consultant. lol


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job, Kev and Loy! Congratulations! 

Loy is a class act, great guide, a true gentleman and a good friend! I have personally experienced his kindness and generosity as well as gained much of what I know about fishing Lake Livingston and the surf from him. Kev, you have helped me out as well and I appreciate that I know the both of you.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Tom. Most everyone I've come across on this site are great people.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

wow....leeeeeets get ready to ruuuuuuuuuuuuuumbllllllllle
SAD SO VERY SAD


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

As someone who has fished Lake Livingston for 40 years I have to chime in. My brother in law guided on this lake and I commercial fished it myself and this board is unique in the sense that guides share information so freely. This has not always been the case and sometimes it makes their job tougher just from pure boating and fishing pressures. I personally have never hired a guide but there are several on here that you couldn't go wrong hiring. I do know if you called role of the best guides on Livingston Loy's name would be very close to the top , I have sent him many questions about the white bass fishing and he has always been very helpful and truthful with his answers. Instead of a ranking we should be thankful all these guys are as good and helpful as they are. The Lake Livingston guides rock !!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great Job Kev , glad you had a great trip.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

whsalum said:


> As someone who has fished Lake Livingston for 40 years I have to chime in. My brother in law guided on this lake and I commercial fished it myself and this board is unique in the sense that guides share information so freely. This has not always been the case and sometimes it makes their job tougher just from pure boating and fishing pressures. I personally have never hired a guide but there are several on here that you couldn't go wrong hiring. I do know if you called role of the best guides on Livingston Loy's name would be very close to the top , I have sent him many questions about the white bass fishing and he has always been very helpful and truthful with his answers. Instead of a ranking we should be thankful all these guys are as good and helpful as they are. The Lake Livingston guides rock !!!


very well said. When you are with a guide and he is putting you on more fish than you have ever caught before he is the best guide there is at that time. Great trip for you and congratulation on the fish.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

You guys are a trip.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

There's a reason the thread title didn't end with a question mark


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd like to add my 2 cents worth that I appreciate Loy, Michael, all of the other guides and EVERYONE ELSE who shares on this board. I have learned a great deal (I still don't know much but I know more than when I joined here) from everyone for their open and honest input.

I am pretty sure that no one meant to ruffle any feathers and the fact that a less than carefully worded comment did ruffle some feathers goes to show how gentlemanly everyone on this board is.

Before I joined 2Cool I looked at some other boards and didn't feel like the 'pissin match' style where everyone jumped on any misstatement or any comment that the reader disagreed with was for me.

Anyway, what I'm saying is this is a great group of guys and I hope we don't go down the road of getting in fights on this board.

Now hug it out and let's get back to talkin fishin.


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

The guides that you'll are talking about do more to help out the fisherman then on any lake I have ever witnessed. They are just great guys in addition to being super guides....


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

It's like sitting at an old folks home while the senile old guys keep saying the same thing over and over. Any one else want to give their .02, and say the exact same thing over and over again.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Lake livingston adventures.


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*same thing*



Watersoul said:


> Lake livingston adventures.


Sort of like your first and last post...Just saying.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

MOCITY1 said:


> Sort of like your first and last post...Just saying.


That was the joke. Glad you got it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have had coffee and feel like stirring stuff......

In the boating forum a 2Cooler started a thread specifically asking about *Yamaha water separator filter help.

*Watersoul hijacked that thread also and suggested a universal Academy brand filter.Hmmm...

Probably all the good guides on LL (and there are several) are saying, "I hope Watersoul doesn't mention me"

Again KevBow, I am glad you had a great and fun trip.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

seems like someone don't play nice with others,,,,,,,notice I did not say one single name .... so if you speak up then you must be guilty....lolololol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Spot on Whitebassfisher. Same person that sent me a message to meet at walmart in Conroe so he could discuss it with me in person.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I sure wish the fish would start biting and the lake would clear up


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I sure wish the fish would start biting and the lake would clear up  .......................................................AMEN BROTHER......................................


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

This has got to the worst spring since I moved to the great state of Texas 10 years ago. Usually its casting n catching till you cant stand it any more. I hate to wish the rain go away with the past three years but enough already. Hit west Texas and fill the lakes. What is the saying.... I wasn't born here but I came as fast as I could


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Gofish2day said:


> I sure wish the fish would start biting and the lake would clear up


3rd... I am about to hook my tractor up and do some trolling on the trinity.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Loy is one heck of a MAN and an awesome Guide.......I don't know who is the best but I can tell you after being out with him 4 times now, my kids and wife love him because he teaches them with greater patents than I ever dreamed of having. Can wail till our next trip Capt. Loy
Harl


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Gentlemen,

This thread was obviously intended to give Loy credit. However, I will say the title did seem to be a little misleading as I also thought it was looking for opinions when I read the title. So I'm not going to get into an internet etiquette discussion at this time. 

Having said that, Loy is obviously an awesome fishing guide. I have never fished with him, but, he has offered info/tips when I asked for them. In fact, that's what makes this board and the catfishing board very unique to outdoors internet forums. The fishermen and guides on here openly share information and are usually very helpful with places, baits, techniques etc. The only way that that is going to continue is if we refrain from this type of attack behavior and bickering. There is enough of that trash on the internet already. So, if that's what you are looking for, go somewhere else! Going forward, it won't be tolerated here. I will just remove the post (and likely you) from the forum. In fact, if anyone sees this type of post/behavior on either of these forums, feel free to PM me directly and I will make sure the mess is cleaned up promptly.

Carry on.


----------

